# Yellow Neon Shrimp



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Like to see what I have posted on the Hamilton forum? Check this link.
http://www.hdas.ca/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2659

These are photos of my own shrimp.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

My male PFR and Orange have that racing strip, female oranges sometimes show it too. Some people like it, some don't (including me). I don't have yellow neocaridinas but from your picture, the strip does look good. If you can selectively breed the ones with wider strip and eventually cover the entire body, then I think they would look nice. 

I think it's worthwhile, you have nothing to lose. Keep us updated with pictures.


----------

